# Starter cord won't budge



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

11 year old 8.5 Tecumseh on Ariens. Has worked fine the few times I have used it this season and in years past. Today I go to start it and I can't pull the cord even an inch. I then attach the electric start cord and engine turns over and starts quickly. I didn't complete my snow clearing cuz my hands got numb and therefore also didn't try the pull cord again.

Any ideas what has gone amiss?

thank you.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Since the electric start worked, that eliminates the engine being seized. Chances are good that you had some water enter the recoil assembly and freeze thus locking up the pull cord. Try moving the machine into a heated space or use a hair dryer or heat gun on the pull start.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep, this is exactly what happened to me recently. The rope got wet due to the very high snow drifts, and froze. I took a hair dryer and heated it up, sinc eit did not thaw out while overnight in the garage.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you Grunt. Started today with one pull!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Curious... This is the 3rd or 4th thread with the same problem. If we ever get enough snow where it sucks in the fan I'll know what to do. This is such a neat forum.


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks - another great little tip. My notebook of "Tips" is getting larger thanks to this great forum.


----------



## Chelius (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank you Grunt! Spot on! I was panicking there for a minute when the pull chord wouldn't budge. Feared the worst but heating it up did the trick!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF


----------

